# New member here



## Dante B. (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi, I'm Dante and I work for Avant Labs. That sounds cheesy.

Take two:

Some of you know me, some don't, but I assume everyone knows Twin Peak. I've been meaning to post here on your board and I finally got around to it. I'll be around from now on and I look forward to interacting with a new community along with our other Avant reps.


Regards,

Dante


----------



## ZECH (Jul 13, 2003)

Welcome Dante!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi Dante!  I read alot of your posts on Avant.  Very informative and I look forward to reading your posts here as well.  I think you'll be a great addition to IM!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2003)

Welcome to IM.  You posts on avantlabs are really informative.  Thanks for joining here.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2003)

Dante, welcome to IM! 

I look forward to your expertise in the supplement forum!


----------



## kuso (Jul 13, 2003)

It`s going to be good to have you here


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

Welcomne Dante!!!  So glad you could join us


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 13, 2003)

Hey D, good to see you over here, finally.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> 
> Some of you know me, some don't, but I assume everyone knows Twin Peak.
> 
> ...




Twin Who?

Welcome to IM, D!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2003)

Glad to see you here Dante


----------

